# Pigeon dies horrible death :(



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I found one of my pigeons dead when i went to look if the babies had hatched. I got this youngster 3 months ago. I don't know what happened to him...or her...never really figured it out. Well i found it's tail was broken or like bent at like a 90 degree angle. It was no form of fantail, no cross either, just a youngster from a pair of Pakistani high flyers my buddy has. It was laying upside down with its legs in the air. This has really disappointed me. I haven't had a death in my loft in a long time *knocks on wood* and this caught me totally off guard. 






































This was really sad


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Gurbir..........Just wanted to say how sorry I am for the loss of your bird. She/He certainly was a beautiful bird. I cannot offer any explaination what caused the birds death, but I am sure it was a shock to you and know how saddened you must feel.

Sometime we can never know the reasons for these sudden deaths, but all we can do is our best to care and protect these wonderful birds.

Fly free and Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

AWWW, This is so-so sad. he's so pretty... Im sorry for your lost...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry for the loss of this bird, Gurbir. I'd say from the pictures that the death throes were pretty significant. I don't have a clue what caused the death of this bird.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

For its size it was a small guy...most of my new youngsters were bigger than him/her. But it was a fiesty little one, he just ate out of my hand yesterday and showed no sign of sickness. What makes me think is, what could have happened to make his tail go up at a 90 degree angle...like it was a pure bred pakistani highflyer no cross anywhere...the tail is making me think...also it had a bit of blood coming out of its beak anything that could have caused this?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe a seizure of some sort would cause it to contort into an unnautral position...I had one once , right in front of me, start contorting strangely and then it was dead all in about 15 seconds. No prior symptoms, no other illness in the flock.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. He was a beautiful little bird...what a shame.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sorry*

*Sorry that really stinks*


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Gurbir  I can only imagine how much it hurt to find your precious bird like this... RIP little beauty.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Gurbir,

I'm sorry for the lost, even more when you don't know what happen, it was a beautiful bird.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Im so sorry Gurbir for your loss...

(i think could be just a muscle spasm in moment of her dead....im sorry)

Nell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have much input on how he could of died, sorry  He was a pretty bird.
But I do know the tail could have possibly just been from the fact it was lying on its back when it died. And the bird just settled like that. It could have had some kind of seizure or heart attack. Or it could have been sick and it didn't show it, and it just happened to hit the right spot to cause sudden death. If it got weak at all before it went, any beating by the other birds could have made it a lot worse, and maybe just too much for the bird to handle.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

im really sorry for your loss,he looked like a beautiful bird,he may have died with some kind of shock,i know this happens sometimes with birds,deepest condolonces


----------



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am also very sorry Gurbir. It is hard to find a beautiful bird dead. Specially one you cared for, and not know what happened. 
Lily


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. This was the pigeon i talked about somewhere before. He/she looks as if they have just started flying but it was actually around 4-6 months old. I got him from a good friend of mine. His parents didn't feed him well when he was small so he stayed small. But other than the size he was a healthy bird. Pakistani Highflyer. He flew for about 4-5 hours although his parents fly for 10-13 hours. But because of his size he got tired easily. He was healthy don't know what happened to him  Still not over his loss. Sure i got his cousins and brothers and sisters but he was a special little guy  He's offspring off 2 generations of imported pigeons from India and i had to keep him safe..a lot of bad people after my birds, well he's gone...buried in my backyard...made a cage thingy to put over his grave since cats around here are sneaky


----------



## poppisue (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to say that this happened to me just yesterday. I rescued a fledgling on Saturday that was about 15 days old out of the road. She was in shock but otherwise after two days was fine. The strange thing was she never vocalised for food or water. I did feed her with syringe etc. I went to bed on Monday night she was perfect had been outside and taken a couple of small test flights very low off the ground, she was fine. Then I got up to feed her tuesday morning and she had no balance, she couldnt stand up and was totally disoriented. I did notice her head had a slight but constant twitch when ever she was resting. So I wrapped her up, went in to make my husbands lunch for work and came back in and she was in a massive what looked to be seizure. She was dead in a about 5 minutes. There was nothing I could do and it absolutely broke my heart. I completely didnt expect this at all. I took her yesterday to the top of a very big hill to bury her. I still can't imagine what happened. Maybe she had some damage from falling out of her nest, or maybe a disease PMV. Although, she didnt show all the symptoms of pmv, but some. I just am hoping its nothing I did and I hope I did all I could to give her every chance. Im gutted!


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Poppisue,I rescue allot of pigeons. What happened to yours has happened to several of mine. Some are okay for a few days then they die of what looks like a heart attack. It's beyond our control. My girlfriend takes the ones that die to be cremated at the All Animal Hospital in San Francisco.It doesn't cost anything unless we want the ashes. By now i know which pigeons have a terminal illness. so, i just provide them hospice care for their final moments.


----------



## poppisue (Aug 10, 2010)

What causes this do you know, it was brutal! I thought maybe they had got poised by the parent bird eating poison and then transferring to the baby. But then I thought it would have kicked in sooner if that was the case probably.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry about your loss, Gurbir. I have had several rescues die on me while I was around, bur still can't add much, other than to say that I think some have a final spasm, a last attempt to force this life to go on. 

He may have kicked over backwards, and his tail feathers spread as he landed on his rear. I have seen some who gave a final forward kick, landing or settling with their legs to the back, and the tops of their toes towards the ground; with their wings folded to the body as in your picture.

Larry


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I mentioned in a thread a few weeks ago how this happened to me 3 times in a fortnight not so long ago.Seemingly healthy birds one minute and gone the next.I nearly gave the birds up because i was blaming myself .Id convinced myself i was a bad pigeon keeper.I was terribly upset at the deaths and frustrated because there was no clue as to why.I had to put it behind me which was hard.All i could do was to love and care for the birds i had left and that relied on me.Really gutted for you.Keep your chin up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thread is from 2008, he had a sickness in his loft, not sure where he is today in the pigeon hobby.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry for your loss we will remember it in our prayers


----------

